# popup camper advice



## walkinboss01 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm considering buying a popup for family vacations, and I was hoping that some of y'all that have/had them could give me some advice. Thx-


----------



## lndixon (Sep 20, 2011)

i had a small rockwood and we loved it. We used it several times, then we bought a 22ft walk in. There are 4 of us and we love it. we use it at least once a month. just got back from Fla, great trip.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 21, 2011)

I had several and loved them. It's a bit of a pain to set-up and tear down in the rain, but otherwise great. You need to decide about the bathroom situation, since most of them don't have them. We were able to go a lot of places I can't go with my 5th wheel now. If you get a used one, make sure the canvass is in good condition.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 22, 2011)

hey boss01,  im in the same boat.  i plan on buying before gun season. a toilet is a must for me,  wife.  most of my camping will be hunt club, wma, so a clean water holding tank is important. ive looked at reg campers, but i dont want to have to buy a truck to pull one.  just make sure to inspect the corners of the canvas, holes, rot, mildew. there a little more work, but for the money you cant get an equal travel trailer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought one earlier this year and have used it twice so far.  Small at 16 foot opened up but can be towed with a small 4 cyl. car.  3 burner stove, power inverter, sink and water tank.  Can sleep 5 comfy.  Single 20 lb LP tank should last most of the summer.  I run a/c, electric fans and lights, radio and tv off a 12 volt battery with inverter.  Totally self contained with a porti potty.  Oh and a microwave too.  ;-)


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 22, 2011)

a porta potty is a must and most dont have them. i have a buddy who bought a new model and it has a slide out and a little toilet and shower but he paid almost $4000.00 for it. i have an older one that works great. no leaks and the ac and heater will run you out. i paid $1500.00 for mine. i dont have a bathroom in it unfortunately.


----------



## Joeman (Sep 23, 2011)

Setting up can be a pain, However I have found that if you like tent camping a pop-up is fabulous.


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure if I'd want a toilet in a pop-up camper, rather they go in the woods, even if its freezing. LOL


----------



## HunterFF (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a Starcraft with the port a potty/shower combo in it and it worked well with wife and 2 kids.


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an Evolution 2 with a potty/shower. The rule is if you use it you have to clean it. It was amazing to see after wife and boys used it once, they realized the walk to the bath house was not "that" bad.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 28, 2011)

We just got a new Palomino.  Has a toilet, inside and outside showers.  We have always had bigger, hard sided campers and were concerned about a pop up.  Man, we love it!  Has electric lift!  I can set it up, alone in 10 mins! We have way more fun than with our bigger campers in the past!


----------



## jerome (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a Rockwood that I bought from a friend he bought it new and never used it .I wouldn't take nothing for it it has everything but a bathroom ,but we always try to get close to a bathhouse anyway .My wife did not want to get it but now she loves it as much as I do . It even came with a gas grill that hooks to the side of it . My advise is go ahead and get one and you will love it !!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought one on here a couple of months ago.  We have used it twice and we love it!
My wife insisted on a shower and a toilet...we haven't used either one yetMine is 22 ft opened up and is plenty big enough for us.


----------



## rocket1010 (Nov 3, 2011)

We have  Coachman Clipper with the slide out, king bed on one end and queen on the other. We love it. It takes some getting use to setting it but otherwise is great. We spent a week during the summer at Cape San Blas and had 2 adults and 5 kids. All you do is sleep in it and spending most of our time camping in tents with the scouts, it is almost as good as sleeping in a tent or hammock and living out of a backpack


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 3, 2011)

My first was a pop-up. After replacing the cable three times in ten years and the canopy once, I swore them off forever. My parents have one of the hybrids, like a small pull behind with beds that pull out like a pop-up. I really like their's. No roof liftin system to break and easy set up. My pop-up became a firewood trailer after the cable broke the last time. We bought a tent and used it until we got a pull behind. I'd personally take a tent and airmattress over a pop-up anyday.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have owned both a pop up and two self contained campers. I spent a lot more time working on small repair issues with the pop up, it was never as warm and the setting up and taking down in the rain were not ideal. Plus, I like a shower and potty in the camper.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

we love ours, the no bathroom is no big deal for us, but you can buy those really nice portable bathrooms for under a $100 on ebay.  Set up is not that bad at all.  They are much easier to pull, and store if you are limited on space.


----------



## TimBray (Jan 20, 2012)

We went from a tent to our first pop-up in '85 (new) and our second new one in '87 (bigger w/ different lay-out). As said, it can be aggravating setting it up or taking it down in the rain plus a pop-up gets mighty small w/ young children on a rainy day.  Plus side is they are easy to tow and store.   Depending on your tow vehicle and how much you want to spend, you might start with a small travel trailer (the hybrids already mentioned are pretty cool).

Tim


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I might add, we are just weekend campers, we unfortunately do not have the time to go weeks at a time.  If we did alot of long stay camping then I might suggest a bigger style camper.  Check out those hybrid campers, they are neat and light weight.  Actually trying to get a buy on one now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 13, 2012)

the r.o.c. said:


> hey boss01,  im in the same boat.  i plan on buying before gun season. a toilet is a must for me,  wife.  most of my camping will be hunt club, wma, so a clean water holding tank is important. ive looked at reg campers, but i dont want to have to buy a truck to pull one.  just make sure to inspect the corners of the canvas, holes, rot, mildew. there a little more work, but for the money you cant get an equal travel trailer.



can the canvas be repaired if it has small holes?
im asking because someone gave me a popup a couple days ago and the only thing wrong with it is it has 3 small holes on one side..


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sure!  Two Options...*

The condition of the surrounding canvas would determine, for me, which option I used...

Option 1 - If the canvas is rotten or tears easily, I'd use a tent repair patch.  Walmart usually has them.  It's just a sticky, plastic patch material.  I'd put it on both sides.

Option 2 - If the canvas is strong enough to withstand needle and thread, I'd sew a thick cloth patch (denim comes to mind...) then spray it with silicon water proofing (also available at Walmart)


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> The condition of the surrounding canvas would determine, for me, which option I used...
> 
> Option 1 - If the canvas is rotten or tears easily, I'd use a tent repair patch.  Walmart usually has them.  It's just a sticky, plastic patch material.  I'd put it on both sides.
> 
> Option 2 - If the canvas is strong enough to withstand needle and thread, I'd sew a thick cloth patch (denim comes to mind...) then spray it with silicon water proofing (also available at Walmart)



I agree as I have patched canvas on one with the tent repair patch stuff before. If the canvas is mildewy and rotted then water is getting in and it can be just a pin ***** hole that is doing it.


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a popup....I had one for years. Beat the heck out of a tent. Bought a smaller travel trailer awhile back and like it better. Alot harder to park and pull but more positves than  negatives in my book. I do miss the ease of pulling and parking the popup. Setting up and taking down...plus the packing was a big thing in my book. A trip coming up you can kinda ease out to the TT and kinda put stuff in....or out and kinda leave it. Alot of stuff kind just stays in there.  With a popup it just never was that easy for me. Set it up a campground...then put everything from truck in it...then comes time to go... everything back in truck...then close up popup. Just more of a pain to me....but its whatever you like. Also the shower and bathroom is very nice. Its all about what you like....just something to think about. Might want to consider a small travel trailer vs popup....but either way get out and enjoy yourself. Good luck.


----------

